# my progress



## Troy (Sep 24, 2006)

meestercranky said:


> been working three days straight on the fence and am nearly done... have one scarecrow up and I'll be working on the fifteen foot windsock ghost next week I hope.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/iWeb/SpookyPlace/06-setup.html


good stuff bro, I'm working on my fence now, I have about 10 more sections to do, 180' for the total.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Lookin' good! I remember building my fence a few years ago and how happy I was with it. Great to see it come together and take paint. It'll look fantastic on Halloween night!


----------



## ace83485 (Sep 26, 2005)

lol i dont relise how lucky i am to have a built in fence


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

What size /type of bit did you use to drill the holes?


----------

